# [VIDEO] Blood And Dust .. US Medics In Afghanistan.



## Crusader74 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## fox1371 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kudos to the Dust Off guys.


----------



## pardus (Feb 20, 2011)

That was great, thank you for posting this.


----------



## QC (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent doco, thanks.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 21, 2011)

That was a good watch.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 21, 2011)

Friggin outstanding video!!!
Thanks for posting.

You'd think the pilot would give a heading and distance to the casualty.  Like 3 o'clock 75 meters.  It bothered me that doc exits the A/C entered the dust and had to take a knee and hope to see the good guys...


----------



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm guessing not all meds can be on a Dust Off ?
Great docu!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ravage said:


> I'm guessing not all meds can be on a Dust Off ?
> Great docu!



Medics are selected after submitting a fl;ight packet/physical, to attend flight medic school.  you go, then graduate, then you are a flight medic.  There are different treatment protocols based on altitude etc, so you have to know how to take care of your guys.


----------



## pardus (Feb 22, 2011)

Ravage said:


> I'm guessing not all meds can be on a Dust Off ?
> Great docu!



Flight medics are also qualified as civi paramedics, normal medics are two levels below that in civi qualifications, holding just a basic EMT cert.


----------

